# [SOLVED] What is my internal USB Cam?

## Mordillo98

I need to have my integrated webcam going under Gentoo, but can't figure out what is the webcam under my lspci command.

This is what I got ....

************************************************************************************************************************************

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1 :Cool: 

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 1 :Cool: 

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 1 :Cool: 

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)

12:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

13:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

14:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd MMC/SD Host Controller (rev 01)

14:00.1 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Memory Stick Host Controller (rev 01)

14:00.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e852 (rev 01)

14:00.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd FireWire Host Controller (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)

************************************************************************************************************************************

Any hints about how to figure out my integrated webcam?

Thx ...Last edited by Mordillo98 on Sun Jul 22, 2012 1:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Veldrin

 *Quote:*   

> What is my internal USB Cam?

 

 *Quote:*   

> ... but can't figure out what is the webcam under my lspci command. 

 

what about using lsusb?

----------

## maxim.251

On my laptop, camera controller is attached as usb.

 I propose to restart the system from the DVD.

from 3.4 Gb Gentoo LiveDVD and there enter into a program that shows you what devices are attached. It is much simpler than looking on the internet and read.

  I do that with my laptop.

It seems to me that it was.

```
00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
```

----------

## Veldrin

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> [...]It seems to me that it was.
> 
> ```
> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)
> ```
> ...

 

No, that is usb controller, and not the the attached usb cam.

----------

## maxim.251

In the KDE Desktop Menu go to Gentoo. But you need to have Kade environment.

then Aplikation then

litle bit then scroll down and start the "info center"

  From the list of modules, select the "Device Information" and click on the Device Viewer "

In an expensive box "Video Device" should be appliances such as a webcam.

  Unfortunately I can  only that way help you .

Or in the "USB Device" as the webcam I hat plugged in USB.

As a colleague said above, you should look for a  webcam in section USB

----------

## Mordillo98

Thx a lot...  I used the Gentoo LiveDVD and found it that it's a Sonix Technology webcam I have.

I recompiled my kernel with that driver and it's all good.    :Razz: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

